# US Day Trading Videos



## Aviator33 (23 February 2008)

Another great video feed if you haven't come across them yet. Been watching these 2 guys videos for a few months now, they've got around 100 videos up on YouTube over the past 3 months. 

Basically, they screen capture their day trading sessions as they happen and explain what they're doing. I know it's been done before but they have a really great way of explaining things, pretty informative, clear audio & video  and it's damned addictive 

Live Day Trading Videos

Cheers
AV


----------

